# Missing - Doberman ML1 area



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I met a woman today who was looking for her dog... he went missing yesterday morning, and hasn't been seen since.

DogLost - Lost: Black And Rust Doberman Male In Scotland (ML1) 'LLUCIAS'

His owner is distraught, and he has a Doberman friend who is waiting for him to return. I really hope this boy makes it home...


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

This boy is still missing.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh no  i hope he is found!


----------



## lols82 (Oct 14, 2012)

Was this dog found I live in that area?

Just read the link, rip boy, so sad.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh no what happen to him?

Rip poor boy.


----------



## lols82 (Oct 14, 2012)

He was found dead, poor thing, how sad


----------

